# Gundam 00 Movie



## BORTZ (Oct 8, 2010)

I cant find this anywhere. I'm dying to see it. 
Has anyone been able to find it and watch it? My usual places are not coming up with any sort of results just yet. 
Oh well i guess its for the better. Maybe with more time it will come stateside and be voiced over.


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 8, 2010)

The reason for this is because no fan-subbers are bothering to sub this since it's getting an official English sub, premiering on October 10th.
http://gundam.wikia.com/wiki/Mobile_Suit_G...the_Trailblazer

Should be easy to find after that.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 8, 2010)

Oh wow, so soon? Thats awesome! 
I expected it to be like months or something. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Rogue_Ninja (Oct 8, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> The reason for this is because no fan-subbers are bothering to sub this since it's getting an official English sub, premiering on October 10th.
> http://gundam.wikia.com/wiki/Mobile_Suit_G...the_Trailblazer
> 
> Should be easy to find after that.



Thats good to know. Currently watching the series for the 2nd time on Sci Fi channel. Are there any other 00 movies?


----------



## Raiser (Oct 11, 2010)

Wasn't the movie's release theatrical?
Meaning any releases on sites are going to be CAMS? (yuck)

If so, is there an announced DVD release yet?

I want sexy quality, NAO.


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 11, 2010)

Raiser said:
			
		

> Wasn't the movie's release theatrical?
> Meaning any releases on sites are going to be CAMS? (yuck)
> 
> If so, is there an announced DVD release yet?
> ...


Damn you're right.  This is a public screening too, not cinema, so it's impossible for someone to sneak a camera in and not get caught.  
Well now I wonder why there are no fansubs yet.  I'm sure there's a Japanese high quality raw somewhere.


----------



## overlord00 (Oct 11, 2010)

not a huge fan of anime anymore, but most of the anime i have seen previous, the english dubs ruin everything.... i dunno.. i just sounds wrong... might eventually get a version with both dubs and both subs to deal with this.


----------



## Raiser (Oct 11, 2010)

overlord00 said:
			
		

> not a huge fan of anime anymore, but most of the anime i have seen previous, the english dubs ruin everything.... i dunno.. i just sounds wrong... might eventually get a version with both dubs and both subs to deal with this.


That's why most anime fans prefer original japanese VA, not dubs. The majority of dubs do indeed ruin most anime, but there are a couple that are on par or even better. An example of one would be Dragon Ball Z.
Voices are very well done, and the music is even better than the original.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 12, 2010)

Im really hoping theres a DVD release. Cause i want the original english voice acting too.


----------



## Raiser (Oct 12, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> Im really hoping theres a DVD release. Cause i want the original english voice acting too.


If you're hoping for a USA (english VA) DVD release, that's going to take a while.
Usually the JAP DVD comes out first; then comes West a while later.


----------

